# Dignosed with Liver Cancer



## AtomAnt (Apr 13, 2015)

Last Monday I had a biopsy done and the results just came back today. I am positive for hepatocellular carcinoma. I have a primary liver cell tumor and it appears to be isolated to the liver.

I am beside myself. The oncologist will call me with how to proceed and we will have a meeting to determine treatment options. I was told that is still in the early stages and because I do take care of my health, I stand a good chance against this thing. It is crazy... one minute all is good in the world, the next, you are staring the grim reaper in the face.

Life is too short. Live life to the fullest and never take anything for granted.


----------



## Magnus82 (Apr 13, 2015)

God Atom I am so sorry to hear this.  Your a tough sob and are going to pull through this.  Others on the board have,  and i know you will too.  We are all here for you,  so if you need anything at all,  just ask.


----------



## AtomAnt (Apr 13, 2015)

Magnus82 said:


> God Atom I am so sorry to hear this.  Your a tough sob and are going to pull through this.  Others on the board have,  and i know you will too.  *We are all here for you,  so if you need anything at all,  just ask*.



Yeah, how about a new fucking liver! LOL 

Thanks brother


----------



## The Grim Repper (Apr 13, 2015)

Atom, I'm usually not at a loss for words, but this is one of those times.  I'm so sorry to hear that you're going through this.  You're one helluva a guy and a fantastic bodybuilder.  I know you're going to come through this mess and be an even stronger warrior than you are at the moment.  You'll be in my thoughts brother.  As Mag said, ANYTHING you need, please don't hesitate to use my digits, PM me, whatever you want whenever you want.


----------



## lycan Venom (Apr 13, 2015)

fuck bro, I'm sorry. no words can describe how I feel.


----------



## AnaSCI (Apr 13, 2015)

I am sorry to hear this AA! Prayers are with you!


----------



## thebrick (Apr 13, 2015)

Atom. Dammit. Dammit!!! Obviously, I was hoping for better. Fuck.

Listen friend, I know your head is spinning right now. You just hear that word cancer and your mind thinks the worst things and you think its over. I sure as hell did. IT IS NOT OVER! The fact that you are catching this early is HUGE AND A VERY GOOD THING! You are a very strong man and that is a big plus. Cancer is NOT a death sentence. They have all kinds of treatments and tricks up their sleeve now so go tell the grim reaper to go fuck himself!!!!!! Lean on your girl, family and friends and US. We want to help and we are here for you anytime. You will come out the other side stronger and a better person. You absolutely will. Life smacks everyone from time to time. It just sux when it hits a good man.

I'm going to PM you.


----------



## MattG (Apr 13, 2015)

Damn dude, im sorry brother   its gonna work out, dont worry and stay positive. Like you said its early stage which is gonna make it easier to beat. Give it hell bro, you got this!


----------



## BigBob (Apr 13, 2015)

Dude, from what I know of you just from the forums, you've got your shit together and you'll beat this shit. Peace.


----------



## MR. BMJ (Apr 13, 2015)

Brother, keep strong and follow everything your providers explain for you to do. Keep asking questions to gotgame over at proM, he is a wealth of knowledge. I can only offer prayers and positive words to you, but i'll be sure to do that daily. Even when weary, keep your mental focus up and stay mind-strong. Don't give up, and live your life to it's fullest my friend. Knowing what I know of you from the boards, you will do well at this. Like brother thebrick mentioned above, this is not the end....rather the beginning of a new chapter in your life.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Apr 14, 2015)

Sorry to hear brother


----------



## Lavey (Apr 14, 2015)

Im so sorry brother & only wish you the best.
Keep your head up & try to stay positive.

Life is short & cruel for many but you got this.


----------



## Marshall (Apr 14, 2015)

Sorry to hear that AA. Listen to the brick !!


----------



## ASHOP (Apr 14, 2015)

AtomAnt said:


> Last Monday I had a biopsy done and the results just came back today. I am positive for hepatocellular carcinoma. I have a primary liver cell tumor and it appears to be isolated to the liver.
> 
> I am beside myself. The oncologist will call me with how to proceed and we will have a meeting to determine treatment options. I was told that is still in the early stages and because I do take care of my health, I stand a good chance against this thing. It is crazy... one minute all is good in the world, the next, you are staring the grim reaper in the face.
> 
> Life is too short. Live life to the fullest and never take anything for granted.




I wish you the best friend. Stay positive,,you can beat this thing.


----------



## humpthebobcat (Apr 14, 2015)

you WILL survive....from what I'm hearing we almost have cancer licked, the medical center in Houstom and the the mayo clinic in Chicago are treating cancer with re programmed HIV and polio virus'....but until then I would suggest researching 
The Gerson therapy created by Dr. Max Gerson in the 1940's
Cannabis....trust me, ingest cannabis
Reservatrol


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Apr 14, 2015)

Fight it with all you've got brother we love you here you will beat this you are too smart and determined not to, just out of curiosity is dialysis the worst case scenario in this instance if they need to remove it?


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Apr 14, 2015)

AtomAnt said:


> Last Monday I had a biopsy done and the results just came back today. I am positive for hepatocellular carcinoma. I have a primary liver cell tumor and it appears to be isolated to the liver.
> 
> I am beside myself. The oncologist will call me with how to proceed and we will have a meeting to determine treatment options. I was told that is still in the early stages and because I do take care of my health, I stand a good chance against this thing. It is crazy... one minute all is good in the world, the next, you are staring the grim reaper in the face.
> 
> Life is too short. Live life to the fullest and never take anything for granted.


We all wish you the best and a speedy recovery sir, do they know what caused this?


----------



## chrisr116 (Apr 14, 2015)

I'm sorry to hear this.  One thing going for you for sure...you take fantastic care of yourself and are in great shape to take on the fight.  God speed brother...


----------



## AtomAnt (Apr 14, 2015)

xchewbaccax777 said:


> Fight it with all you've got brother we love you here you will beat this you are too smart and determined not to, just out of curiosity is dialysis the worst case scenario in this instance if they need to remove it?





xchewbaccax777 said:


> We all wish you the best and a speedy recovery sir, do they know what caused this?



Liver is not dialysis, that is the kidneys... You can't live without a liver. It looks like they will resect it, but I will have confirmation tomorrow.  That is removal of the tumor.  Then I will get some radiation after that or chemo to ensure all cancer cells are dead.  

If they can't resect it and it is close to a vein or artery, I will need a transplant most likely.

The cause in most likely my excessive estrogen before getting on HRT.  Whacked out estrogen can do some crazy shit... 

Thank you everyone!

I am very positive.  My girl is dealing with it much harder than I am.  I am staying strong for her.  She want to be there to support me, but she is scared as she hasn't dealt with a shit ton of adversity as I have... I have the mental and physical strength to beat this. I KNOW THAT.  

Brick is the MAN! Such a fucking inspiration... cancer picked a fight with him, he won... Cancer picked the wrong fucking son of a bitch to mess with...


----------



## thebrick (Apr 14, 2015)

Atom, we are counting on the resect!!!!!  

It may be hard to see this right now but this experience will give you and your special woman a richer, stronger bond. Being scared is normal. I'd be worried if she wasn't scared! 

Good things can grow out of adversity


----------



## rodneyl (Apr 15, 2015)

Damn man, what a blow.  I can't imagine what you must have felt.  But, just keep looking ahead, focus and fight.  My best wishes for you and yours.


----------



## turbobusa (Apr 15, 2015)

I'm so sorry you are going through this. The liver is a very resilient organ.
I'm very hopeful for you with the procedure . Prayers for you that it is localized.
Good thoughts wishes and positives for you brother... T


----------



## AtomAnt (Apr 15, 2015)

thebrick said:


> Atom, we are counting on the resect!!!!!
> 
> It may be hard to see this right now but this experience will give you and your special woman a richer, stronger bond. Being scared is normal. I'd be worried if she wasn't scared!
> 
> Good things can grow out of adversity



AMEN BRICK!!!! And so true... I am so fucking lucky to have a woman like her



rodneyl said:


> Damn man, what a blow.  I can't imagine what you must have felt.  But, just keep looking ahead, focus and fight.  My best wishes for you and yours.



Thanks man



turbobusa said:


> I'm so sorry you are going through this. The liver is a very resilient organ.
> I'm very hopeful for you with the procedure . Prayers for you that it is localized.
> Good thoughts wishes and positives for you brother... T



I appreciate that Turbo... I'll have more info on how they want to proceed today or tomorrow.  I'm thinking the best... No negativity!


----------



## turbobusa (Apr 15, 2015)

Atta boy! Keep us apprised PLEASE! I'll be keeping the positives coming your way.You are a tough guy. Will be waiting for news. make this day yours! 
Thx T


----------



## thebull2012 (Apr 16, 2015)

Praying for you man. I'm sorry you are going through this


----------



## Maverick (Apr 17, 2015)

keep strong brother. prayers are with you.


----------



## chaotichealth (Apr 17, 2015)

Damn. Sorry to hear that.  The best I can do is keep you in my prayers and I will do just that.


----------



## srd1 (Apr 17, 2015)

Atom just read this thread and my heart sank....i hate this for you but brother your a tough as hell determined motherfucker and this WILL NOT beat you, You WILL beat this just like Brick did. Bodybuilding at your level takes the exact strength and determination both inside and outside that people need to beat this horrible disease. Youll be in my families thoughts and prayers brother till you make a full recovery. FUCK CANCER


----------



## chicken_hawk (Apr 18, 2015)

Stay strong my brother!

Prayers,
Hawk


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Apr 19, 2015)

Hell yeah brother u got dis, I will pray for you as well


----------



## psych (Apr 19, 2015)

i feel your pain bro. you'll find a way to kick the shit out of it. God bless


----------



## Manticore (Apr 21, 2015)

AtomAnt said:


> Liver is not dialysis, that is the kidneys... You can't live without a liver. It looks like they will resect it, but I will have confirmation tomorrow.  That is removal of the tumor.  Then I will get some radiation after that or chemo to ensure all cancer cells are dead.
> 
> If they can't resect it and it is close to a vein or artery, I will need a transplant most likely.
> 
> ...



This is a good way to think of your situation.  Treat this like another day at the gym and overcome.  A lot of this is proper mindset.  Hopefully you come out of this a stronger man.  Good luck!


----------



## AtomAnt (Apr 21, 2015)

Manticore said:


> This is a good way to think of your situation.  Treat this like another day at the gym and overcome.  A lot of this is proper mindset.  Hopefully you come out of this a stronger man.  Good luck!



Thanks brother!

Here are some pics from Sunday.... we are tracking my progress through this to see how my body changes physically.


----------



## chrisr116 (Apr 22, 2015)

You will overcome.  Look at the determination you already have.


----------



## squatster (Apr 22, 2015)

What were your symptoms? Were you felling sick?  What was going on man?
So sorry brother


----------



## Sandpig (Apr 23, 2015)

Can't believe I just found out about this today. Ten days after the diagnose.

Cancer sucks. My mom had breast and lung cancer.

Atom, you will beat this shit. You are a fighter and a winner.


----------



## thebrick (Apr 23, 2015)

Stay strong Atom. The body follows the mind. Been thinking about you.


----------



## AtomAnt (Apr 23, 2015)

squatster said:


> What were your symptoms? Were you felling sick?  What was going on man?
> So sorry brother



No, I have just been having pain since 2012... my previous gastro said it was just IBS... 

I started a go fund me page... this explains a lot more

Kris's Battle Against Liver Cancer by Kris Pisarcik - GoFundMe


----------



## squatster (Apr 23, 2015)

Wow-IBS- to bad you couldn't make the first doc pay for the operation-mabie that would help him wake up


----------



## squatster (Apr 23, 2015)

Thank you for shearing your go fund me and your very personal life with us here.
Is there any thing you would have done differently?
Is there any thing you could share with us to watch for or stay safe?


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Apr 24, 2015)

Made my donation and shared on facebook. Get well brother


----------



## rangerjockey (Apr 27, 2015)

AA I was diagnosed with a carcinoid tumor in my appedix, it was removed and i have been seeing an oncologist for years now, initial shock is the worst. Medical technology is amazing now, I think your going to be fine...

I know what you are feeling......believe me...


----------



## AtomAnt (Apr 27, 2015)

Thank you all for the support! 

We are at Hopkins now, looks like it is going to be far more expensive than we thought. 

There are a lot of out of pocket things that don't fall under insurance coverage. This, compounded with my girl having to take unpaid leave and being out of work for up to 6 months is going to be a big burden to bear. 

We are going to go through one of the two liver transplant organizations to arrange for additional fundraisers 

We have a long journey ahead. We are really struggling to stay positive today...


----------



## thebrick (Apr 27, 2015)

You both hang tough Atom. One day at a time will get you there. Live in the moment and try not to worry about the money as much as you can. Think about getting better and focus on that.


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (May 11, 2015)

AtomAnt said:


> Thank you all for the support!
> 
> We are at Hopkins now, looks like it is going to be far more expensive than we thought.
> 
> ...


How's everything going bro?


----------



## AtomAnt (May 11, 2015)

xchewbaccax777 said:


> How's everything going bro?



Things are moving along... I have the last of my testing tomorrow and then next week my mom comes down for her testing.  If she matches, then they biopsy her to make sure she doesn't have the same mutation I do and if that is negative, we do the transplant.

Also, this is the non-profit fund we created.  Donations are 100% tax deductible  https://m.helphopelive.org/campaign/8836


----------

